# Postmates



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

Who on here does postmates? And if so what are the most amount rides can you get on a regular day?


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

I drive for Postmates. I would not recommend it. I pnly started doing it because uber deactivated me when I got a traffic citation. Postmates has no driver support. it is the on;ly company I ever worked for where there is no way to contact anyone if you have a problem. absolutely no driver support. the pay is terrible. you could earn as little as $3l50 for each trip. if someone oreders food from a busy place you have to wait on line to pick it up. The ONLY reason I started driving for them is I needed some instant cash. they will hire you immediately on-line if you send them a copy of a valid liocense and insurance. there is absoilutely no driver support. I just started as a cannibus driver abd it is a much better deal than postymates in my opinion.-on-line


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Postmates is the worst after the recent pay cut and no bonuses.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

Postmates is great once you get to know your market. I avoid delivering in poor neighborhoods and picking up food at fast food restaurants. If you do those two things, you’ll make money. For every 10 deliveries, I get tipped about 8 times.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It depends on the rates in your area and how busy it is. It’s $1.29/mile here in DC so it’s worth it but it’s really inconsistent. Some days it’s busy and some days it’s dead. It’s also $.50/mile in other areas so not worth it. I typically get tipped 7/10 orders


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> It depends on the rates in your area and how busy it is. It's $1.29/mile here in DC so it's worth it but it's really inconsistent. Some days it's busy and some days it's dead. It's also $.50/mile in other areas so not worth it. I typically get tipped 7/10 orders


47 cents a mile in Charlotte lol......of course that crushes Grubhub who pays 22 cents a mile LOL.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> 47 cents a mile in Charlotte lol......of course that crushes Grubhub who pays 22 cents a mile LOL.


22 cents? Jesus they probably pay better in India.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I signed up for Postmates but have never done a delivery. When I signed up, they weren't accepting drivers in my area but they were accepting them for an area that is about an hour and a half south of here so I signed up for that area for the heck of it. Since my delivery area is an hour and a half away, I have never bothered to do any deliveries. About a month ago, I had to drive down to the very southern tip of New Jersey to pick up some parts for work. On the way back, I turned on the Postmates app since I was driving through my delivery territory. Just figured I would test the market out since I was there anyway. I drove from the southern boundary of my region all the way to the northern boundary and didn't get a single ping the whole time. Completely dead.


----------

